# Flash won't work?



## mamabear (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a Canon Powershot SX10 IS, have had it for almost 2 years. Yesterday, the flash stopped working sometimes. It will work every once in a while, out of no where. I have all the settings right (as far as I know) and even though the flash is up, it won't work. And the picture comes out darker than it used to even with the flash off. It looks fine on the screen when I take it, but when the review comes up it's super dark. But like I said, if I mess with it for a while it will work, until I turn it off and try turning it back on. Then it's back to not working.

Should I take it somewhere? I have a warranty. Or any idea what is wrong?


----------



## AdrianC (Sep 10, 2010)

Is the battery fully charged? Sometimes flash acts weird if the battery is low.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 10, 2010)

mamabear said:


> I have a warranty.


Is it still good?

If so, send it in.

It sounds like the flash is toast...


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 11, 2010)

I'd send it in too, then get an external flash those popups are garbage. The reason the shots are coming out darker than without flash is, I reckon, your on a program mode which is automatically closing the aperture down for your camera to subject distance, so, when the flash doesn't fire the stop down really underexposes the shot, without flash the same program is doing the opposite, therefore you have slightly better exposure. This is all assumption by the way so I don't need an instructional from you ixus shooters on here, I'm not that interested. H


----------

